# Trek Pilot 2.1 - 5.0 - 5.2 question



## docc (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase my first road bike. I have a Trek 7.3 FX ( 15 inch / 38 cm frame) for grocery shopping, etc. I am 5.4 inches tall. My inseam is only 26 inches. I am looking at the Pilot 5.0 and 5.2 for a more raised/touring stance and a slightly rear sloped top tube. My LBS has both of these in 47. I tried the 47 and 50 and the manager thinks I fit better on the 47 and will take fewer changes to fit me. I touch the bar standing over with both and of course more with the 50. The 5.0 has an updated Dura-Ace rear derailleur and 105's on the rest. It has cane creek for brakes. The 5.2 has a better wheel set (race light vs. race on the 5.0) and all Ultegra components. Both are 9 speeds and I believe are either 05 or 06's. The 5.0 is $1600 and the 5.2 is $1900-2000. They are both silver in color. Is it worth the upgrade to get the 5.2? The new Pilots they have are at most MSP's I have seen $2100 and 2800. Should I be looking at another bike? I also think the Pilot 2.1 might work well. I am not sure I need a full carbon bike. The price is so similar to a new 2.1 vs the closeouts the LBS has should I just go full carbon anyway? I know Specialized makes a similar model, and are new models and priced similar to the Treks. I like the idea of saving a bit on my first road bike. ANY input would be GREATLY appreciated. I am going to check out both 47's in 5.0 and 5.2 Saturday and hopefully make my decision.

Thanks,
John


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Wtf*



docc said:


> Hi.....I am 5.4 inches tall. ......


?????


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The dealer has a vested interest in selling you a bike that fits. We are a bunch of strangers on the internet.

Go with what the dealer suggests and be sure to test ride the exact bike with the exact setup you are thinking about buying. Then if you don't like it don't buy it.


----------



## jabpn (Oct 14, 2005)

Have the dealer take you through the process of fitting so you understand what's behind it. Go to Coloroadocyclist.com or wrenchscience.com and go through their fitting guides. This will get you pretty well in the ballpark of your size. It's not perfect but getting close is helpful. Trek makes excellent bikes. So does Specialized. So does, well, quite a few mfg's. The only advice I would give about carbon bikes is this, if you can't afford to replace it due to crash damage think about Al or steel instead. It's not that Al or steel can't also be damaged it's just that carbon can be damaged so much easier. Since you have the other bike this might not be an issue. Carbon fiber makes for a nice race bike and can last a very long time as long as it's not compromised. 

Concerning the worth of upgrading between the 5.0 and 5.2 there isn't much difference between the two, with respect to "real life" differences in how the parts work, and the only real issue I see is the wheel set. Realize that you can get a very nice wheelset cheaper than the difference in price between the two Trek models. So then, since the components won't really work any better for you being 105 vs Ultegra you're not really gaining anything by choosing the 5.2 over the 5.0 except for maybe a little weight savings. Personally, I would go with the 5.0.


----------



## docc (Mar 14, 2007)

MB1 said:


> ?????


5.4 inches = 5 foot 4 inches, sorry but we abreviate that way at work.


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*7000 miles later I still love my Pilot 5.0*

Buy the 5.0 you won't ne sorry.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

LBS's have new bikes coming in. Now is the time to get a deal on a closeout model. I think there should be some room to work the price down, particularly on the 5.2. Check again to see the years of each. If its a 2005 there should be more room to negotiate. Often they don't change much more than the color from one year to another.

Buy what you will be happy with. If you want Ultegra components, buy 5.2. You will not be able to upgrade for $300 later. If you would be happy with the 105's, get the 5.0.


----------

